# A pair of .22’s



## Beretta682 (Aug 30, 2020)

Just picked up this 17 .22lr and this 48 .22 mag. Can’t wait to try them.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Sep 2, 2020)

Nice pair! Who makes those wood grips?


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 2, 2020)

Beretta682 said:


> Just picked up this 17 .22lr and this 48 .22 mag. Can’t wait to try them.


If you don't have the time to fire them,I'll give them a test run. Nice looking pieces.


----------



## Beretta682 (Sep 3, 2020)

They are factory S&W combat grips.


Michael F Sights said:


> Nice pair! Who makes those wood grips?


----------



## Gaswamp (Sep 3, 2020)

very nice


----------



## killerv (Sep 9, 2020)

nice!


----------



## Butchhe (Sep 10, 2020)

They are nice looking.  Congrats.


----------



## Anvil Head (Sep 20, 2020)

The 17 was one of my first and still one of my favorites. Little tuning and you got a sweet shooter. I also have the matching .357.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 5, 2020)

those handles!


----------



## Nimrod71 (Oct 11, 2020)

Count yourself luck to have found a pair of S & W 22's they are hard to come by.  I have a old 17 and I really enjoy shooting it.


----------



## Buckhead (Dec 17, 2020)

J frame fan here.  I have a 4” 34 kit gun that gets a lot of use.  My teenage son stalks armadillos with it.  

A good friend has a 4” K frame model 18 that is sweet.  We bought these revolvers new back in the early 80s when they were plentiful and cheap.  Kind of a rarity these days.  I don’t think either of us would ever sell.


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 17, 2020)

Wife has a 34 kit, great little gun. She's right deadly with it. Had my 17 & matching 19 out for a bit of exercise couple weeks ago, still got it!  Like my old s&W's a lot.


----------



## cddogfan1 (Dec 18, 2020)

I would love to have a model 34


----------

